# Are you faithful in relationships?



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes or no?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Why can I choose both?


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Why can I choose both?


What do you mean?


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, I am. But it's not like anyone will give me a medal or I'll expect one. I would just expect her to be the same.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Why can I choose both?


Yes, I saw that too. You can click on both ''Yes'' and ''No'' at the same time.
Multiple Choice Poll.


----------



## beffa (Mar 30, 2014)

never been in one but i can almost 100% say i will always be faithful


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I never really understood why people can't be faithful. If you don't like your partner anymore, why be scared and try to hide the situation? So cowardly and hurtful.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> I never really understood why people can't be faithful. If you don't like your partner anymore, why be scared and try to hide the situation? So cowardly and hurtful.


Sex.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I will always be faithful, sleeping around behind your significant others back is scummy, if you don't like them anymore or dont want to be comitted then break up and then do whatever you want. Less hurt that way.


----------



## coniconon (May 16, 2012)

Always, no matter what.


----------



## PandaPop (May 21, 2010)

Yes, always.
If I commit to someone I'm always 100% committed to them.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Thank you for your replies, folks. Sorry for the error of multiple choice option.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

I am a very loyal person. If I indulge in a relationship or friendship with someone then (unless I am betrayed in some way first, of course) I will commit to that bond for the rest of my life. I am incredibly picky when it comes to my attachments. I personally dislike forming many commitments because I always vow to never break them. 

So yes, I will gladly be physically and even emotionally and psychologically faithful until an event occurs that makes me think otherwise.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

100%


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't sleep around.. but yes and no.


----------



## Nunuc (Jul 9, 2013)

100%
I would never cheat on my wives and girlfriends.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm a faithful man.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Never been in one but I would always be faithful.


----------



## joked35 (Oct 13, 2013)

It`s shameful that some people actually voted no. :no


----------



## Mousey9 (Dec 27, 2012)

I have never been faithful in a relationship.








I have also never been in a relationship.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

The thought of cheating on someone brings back vomit-inducing memories of getting cheated on so I couldn't ever lower myself to that level. If you're ok with cheating on a person that cares about you, you're probably a sociopath.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I couldn't even think of cheating. Just disgusting.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

Grand said:


> I couldn't even think of cheating. Just disgusting.


:yes

My maternal grandparents got divorced because of my grandfathers cheating. When I was born they had already got divorced. My mother was a teenager when they got divorced and she didn't have much of a relationship with him after that.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I have yet to be in a relationship thus far.

But what if, let's say, I ended up going into an arranged marriage out of sheer desperation and end up cheating on her with someone else I may find later down the road I actually love?  

Yes, I could never do it though with a fully clear conscience on my mind but.....sigh.....

Simply breaking off the loveless, arranged marriage would be easier said than done due to familial and societal pressure.

I can understand why a few people would be unfaithful in a relationship. The heart wants what the heart wants and very few things in life are black and white, cut and dry.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty much but not with my first boyfriend. That relationship was f-ed up anyways. He made everything so difficult. So I don't feel bad about it.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

what's a relationship?


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

actions speak louder than words...it's easy to say that you're going to be faithful, but will you really be when that one (or more) moment arrives? 

i dont believe these poll results, but then again i've always thought rather negatively towards this, so hopefully my thoughts are wrong


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I can't really answer that due to the fact that I've never even been in a relationship. Mostly just hook ups. That is sad.


----------



## Spindrift (Mar 3, 2011)

Absolutely. I always have been and always will be. There are obviously worse things you could do to a person, but cheating is despicable to me.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

Yes. I've never cheated, and I've had opportunities to. I've been cheated on, though. I believe you have no idea what that feels like until it happens to you. I think cheaters are the scum of the earth. I really hope karma comes around to bite them in the ***. I hope the ones that they cheated with eventually dump them so that they're left with no one but their own miserable selves.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

I am pleasantly surprised to see many people of the forum are faithful.  Thanks for your replies.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

eveningbat said:


> I am pleasantly surprised to see many people of the forum are faithful.  Thanks for your replies.


You should have made the poll private to get real results.


----------



## Relz (Oct 31, 2011)

I've never been in a relationship with anyone and I don't care to. But I am fiercely loyal to people I care about, even when they don't deserve it. It's one of my only positive qualities.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

I would be faithful, if I ever managed to get into a relationship. Doesn't matter though, because that's never gonna happen. :rain


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

Yes. The weird part is that it comes naturally.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I wonder how many people who voted who've never been in a relationship.


Yes, I am. So far so good. I would never deliberately cheat on a partner. If you you're that unhappy and/or unsatisfied in a relationship it's time to break up.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> I wonder how many people who voted who've never been in a relationship.


Not relevant.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

probably offline said:


> I wonder how many people who voted who've never been in a relationship.


Why does that matter?


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

moloko said:


> Not relevant.





apx24 said:


> Why does that matter?


It kinda is. The question wasn't "do you think that infidelity is immoral?" or "do you think that you'd be faithful in a relationship?. There's a difference between knowing and assuming.

I never said that people can't have opinions either way, though.


----------



## Motionless Sway (May 30, 2011)

Always have been, always will be. If you're not faithful, you don't respect your partner, and love, friendship and a relationship includes a tremendous amount of respect for your significant other.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

probably offline said:


> It kinda is. The question wasn't "do you think that infidelity is immoral?" or "do you think that you'd be faithful in a relationship?. There's a difference between knowing and assuming.
> 
> I never said that people can't have opinions either way, though.


No, but your clearly saying that the opinions people who haven't been in a relationship matter less. 
Someone who has been in a relationship is just as likely to cheat on their next partner as someone who has never been in a relationship.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Yes, even seeing the word makes me mad. If you're unhappy then tell the person and leave, don't make it seem like you care about them only for them to find out what you were doing behind their backs at some point in the future.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

I don't know. Probably never will find out. As I get older I feel less and less inclined to find a partner. I don't think life would be any better, but pros and cons and things and thongs.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

apx24 said:


> *No, but your clearly saying that the opinions people who haven't been in a relationship matter less. *
> Someone who has been in a relationship is just as likely to cheat on their next partner as someone who has never been in a relationship.


Nope. I just said that they'd do better in answering a question which was _worded differently_. I'll refer you back to my post that you quoted.

I did not say that anything about anyone being more likely to cheat than another.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

probably offline said:


> There's a difference between knowing and assuming.


- Interpersonal loyalty being a core value;
- No one cheats until they do.

Both apply to people who've been in relationship and people who haven't. You choose which one you prefer. Question wasn't "were you always faithful in your relationships" either, it was hypothetical, so experience shouldn't matter. It's open to interpretation. I understand you though, that's why I didn't vote.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

moloko said:


> - Interpersonal loyalty being a core value;
> - No one cheats until they do.
> 
> Both apply to people who've been in relationship and people who haven't. You choose which one you prefer. Question wasn't "were you always faithful in your relationships" either, it was hypothetical, so experience shouldn't matter. It's open to interpretation. I understand you though, that's why I didn't vote.


I was referring to the actual question.

"*Are you* faithful in relationships?" is not a hypothetical question. "Do you value faithfulness?" would've been a better question. How can anyone answer the first question if they haven't been in a relationship? They can assume, but that's all they'd be doing.

It's perfectly normal to have principles and values and to assume that you'll live according to those. This is a poll, and that's why the question matter. Not many people, who haven't been in relationships, are going to to say that they're are unfaithful.

I didn't even make a big deal of it initially. It was just an immediate thought(which was obvious to me).


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

Alright it started as an attempt to correct PO and is now veering into seeming a little defensive, back on topic I want to see who the cheating rat-b******s are.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

ravens said:


> Never been in one but I would always be faithful.


This should be a POSITIVE THING .

LADEEEEZ, take note NOW! :bat


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

crimeclub said:


> Alright it started as an attempt to correct PO and is now veering into seeming a little defensive, back on topic I want to see who the cheating rat-b******s are.


What's a PO? Don't tell me that's a new "rule".


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

KaitlynRose said:


> I am a very loyal person. If I indulge in a relationship or friendship with someone then . . . I will gladly be physically and even emotionally and psychologically faithful until an event occurs that makes me think otherwise.


Wait, you're aromantic asexual. Why would you even consider being in a romantic or physical relationship with someone? o.o


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Glass Child said:


> I never really understood why people can't be faithful. If you don't like your partner anymore, why be scared and try to hide the situation? So cowardly and hurtful.


It's obvious. They prefer the sex with person B, but enjoy the material/emotional benefits of being with person A. Undisclosed polyamory!


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Raeden said:


> It's obvious. They prefer the sex with person B, but enjoy the material/emotional benefits of being with person A. Undisclosed polyamory!


and you are one of them :O
You voted not being faithful :OOOO


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

SaladDays said:


> and you are one of them :O
> You voted not being faithful :OOOO


Maybe. 

But nah.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Absolutely. Why be in a relationship if you want to screw around? As someone who has had a few heartbreaks, I can tell you that, that is one of the most evil things you can do to someone who has entrusted their heart with you.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm generally a very loyal person, especially to those I really like, which I hope would be the person I am in a relationship with. So I assume I would be faithful, but I don't 100% guarantee it, though I loathe to admit myself capable of anything outside my principles. We make mistakes.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

apx24 said:


> No, but your clearly saying that the opinions people who haven't been in a relationship matter less.
> Someone who has been in a relationship is just as likely to cheat on their next partner as someone who has never been in a relationship.


No, she's saying you can't answer the question if you don't past experience to judge with. The tense is past continuous.

Just like asking, "Are you good at water skiing?" and you say yes when you've never been water skiing.

Changing the question to, "Do you value faithfulness and fidelity?" wouldn't fix anything because I'm sure even cheaters "value" faithfulness and fidelity in their partners. The question is too easy to change into a yes vote. But the fact it was a public poll already throws numbers off.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

I just clicked both yes and no because I can. :stu


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> Alright it started as an attempt to correct PO and is now veering into seeming a little defensive, back on topic


It didn't, it's not and it was always on topic. If we can't talk about it, no point in opening threads then.

probably offline, I understand. And I don't make a big deal either.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

probably offline said:


> It kinda is. The question wasn't "do you think that infidelity is immoral?" or "do you think that you'd be faithful in a relationship?. There's a difference between knowing and assuming.
> 
> I never said that people can't have opinions either way, though.


I agree with you. You really don't know how you will react till you are in that situation. People here might be imagining some sort of wonderful relationship and how they could never cheat on someone that they love. But the reality is relationships go sour quite often and breaking up is not quite so cut and dry as you may think. Emotions go up and down, it can be like a roller coaster. Might break up one day but get back together the next day or the next week. A lot of people don't break up because they cheated. It's often more they cheated in order to break up finally.


----------



## moloko (May 1, 2013)

komorikun said:


> You really don't know how you will react till you are in that situation.


I really don't want to continue this discussion, because, like I said, I understand. But just to clarify what I was saying a bit more, what you said there applies to people who've been in relationships and who haven't. So, of course, we're _also_ assuming. And that was my point. Consider a very shy girl who has found a boyfriend and has been with him for years. During those years, she's never received any attention from other guys and neither talked to any, because she's so shy. So, the opportunity to cheat never arose. She never had to make the decision to not cheat. Was she faithful? Yes, by omission. Would she be if she could cheat? She _assumes_ she'd be. Her legitimacy to answer the question of this poll is the same as a person who's never been in a relationship.

So, maybe not even people who've been in relationships are enough to vote on this. Only those that had the opportunity to, but never did (or did). I admit I'm being "a bit" anal about something without any importance, but we're just talking and that's why I'm in SAS.


----------



## Mr Bacon (Mar 10, 2012)

The number of "I am faithful" replies seems surprisingly high. *Insecure people are more likely to cheat on their partners*, according to some studies I read some time ago. And we're all insecure on here.

I haven't cheated so far, but my past relationships didn't last long. The true test would be a long-term relationship spanning over at least 2 years.



probably offline said:


> I wonder how many people who voted who've never been in a relationship.


What I was thinking.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> *No, she's saying you can't answer the question if you don't past experience to judge with. The tense is past continuous.*
> 
> *Just like asking, "Are you good at water skiing?" and you say yes when you've never been water skiing.*
> 
> Changing the question to, "Do you value faithfulness and fidelity?" wouldn't fix anything because I'm sure even cheaters "value" faithfulness and fidelity in their partners. The question is too easy to change into a yes vote. But the fact it was a public poll already throws numbers off.


Yeah. that was my point.

Good points. I was pretty tired when I wrote my last post <_> I could go back to my first suggestion "do you think that you'd be faithful in a relationship?" but... that question would have to be aimed only to people _without_ relationship experience. There's a problem with asking everyone the same question while just providing the options to vote yes or no(unless you add an "I don't know(yet)" option). Maybe it should've been a multi-option poll, and it definitely shouldn't be public, like you said.


----------



## Gwynevere (Oct 6, 2013)

I haven't had the opportunity to so I can't say for sure. I worry myself though because I think I could. Idk, I feel like it's hard for me to form emotional attachments and really easy for me to break them, and I know in other situations I'm really immature and spiteful, I could see myself being the type to cheat if I got into a fight with my partner.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Mr Bacon said:


> *Insecure people are more likely to cheat on their partners*


Not sure about that theory. I guess they were promoting the idea that insecure people feel the need to keep on re-confirming/re-validating their sex appeal(maybe in order to get a self esteem boost or just to feel reassured), so they would have the tendency to be more receptive to advances or initiate a flirt to see if they get any positive feedback.

But I wonder if that study was taking mental disorders into account.
Because most people in here, although insecure as hell(in majority) would most likely not cheat because the fear of abandonment would be far too big. Even if that is manageable for some, there is then the prospect of looking for someone else and entering the dating game once more. So back to the huge fear of rejection. A lot of issues being re-triggered simply cause you weren't able to keep your pants on. So, for many, it is simply not worth it. Just a thought.


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

Raeden said:


> It's obvious. They prefer the sex with person B, but enjoy the material/emotional benefits of being with person A. Undisclosed polyamory!


Naw mang, dat's crazy.
But yeah I guess it was a stupid question. Sometimes I forget about the whole sexual world due to my lack of connection with it.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

can't say, never had one...


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

In general, yes. I make every effort. There was maybe one or two where I was a little (well, a lot) unfaithful but the "relationships" in question were, let's say....a little complicated. Meaning, I never exactly agreed to be in an official relationship with that person. Basically, I made an effort to be completely honest with this person from the start and they either thought I didn't mean what I said or they just weren't listening. Anyway, I said I was only interested in sex and the person started treating it like a romantic relationship. Not knowing what to say, I just kind of let it go for a while. Finally, I broke it off. I had been seeing other people and I didn't feel right but it really wasn't my fault.


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Wait, you're aromantic asexual. *Why would you even consider being in a romantic or physical relationship with someone?* o.o


While intimate relationships of any kind do not personally interest me (if not make me uncomfortable and/or revolt me), human beings need a sense of attachment to survive. An emotionally and even physically fulfilling connection is a necessity to feel satisfaction in life. As unlikely as it may seem at times, I am a human being so this fact pertains to me as well. Besides, all relationships contain some sense of compromise. I suppose I would have to squirm out of my comfort zone and risk my asexual aromantic nature in some vain hope of finding this satisfaction I desperately seek. If I trusted a person enough and I felt they truly understood me, then I would not be opposed to a romantic relationship of sorts, if not a preferable platonic one.


----------



## BoringJim (Apr 20, 2014)

Notwithstanding the fact that I can't hold a relationship down long enough to be unfaithful(!), I am also very non-sexual. 'Doing things' with a partner is therefore one hell of an ordeal for me, much less doing the same things with someone else too.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

KaitlynRose said:


> While intimate relationships of any kind do not personally interest me (if not make me uncomfortable and/or revolt me). . .


Do you come from a moderately religious or otherwise conservative family?



KaitlynRose said:


> If I trusted a person enough and I felt they truly understood me, then I would not be opposed to a romantic relationship of sorts, if not a preferable platonic one.


So, pretty much you want a romantic relationship without the sex.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Raeden said:


> So, pretty much you want a romantic relationship without the sex.


Or she just wants a good friend.

Good luck finding that t_t


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Or she just wants a good friend.
> 
> Good luck finding that t_t


I interpreted it to mean a romantic partner since she mentioned that she would, "risk [her] asexual aromantic nature". So, I took that to mean that she was looking for a romantic partner.


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

yes,


----------



## KaitlynRose (Aug 28, 2013)

Raeden said:


> Do you come from a moderately religious or otherwise conservative family?


I suppose I do, although my parents' religious beliefs are not related to my view on relationships. It is my own conclusions based on my experiences and the knowledge I have developed over my lifetime.

At a very young age my mother explained to me in thorough detail the fundamentals of sex (around first grade, if I recall correctly) so there simply was not any curiousity in it growing up. Also, since I was a little girl I have been reading children's medical textbooks and researching the anatomical, physiological, and psychological aspects to everything, including sex. Understanding that intrigues me far more than the act itself or the symbolic meaning behind it. If anything, adding myself to the equation and thinking about myself indulging in sex disgusts me. I simply have no interest in it aside from analyzing it from a scientific point of view. I never have, and I never will.

My parents and family want me to have a boyfriend and possibly marry and have children one day, but they know I am far too fickle to ever commit. With my aspiring profession, I cannot have children anyway; I simply would not have time to take care of them, let alone spend my days entertaining my possible husband (if I ever found a man whom could keep my interested long enough). And honestly, even simply learning or _thinking_ about pregnancy (even if it does not involve myself) revolts me. I personally dislike children anyway, so not having that family life or responsibility is hardly a sacrifice.



Raeden said:


> So, pretty much *you want a romantic relationship* without the sex.


Not even that. Dating or indulging in romantic relationships feels... suffocating to me. Always being clung onto, always having someone vie for my attentions or going out of their way to do things for me; there are just so many obligations, even if sex is not a factor. Physical intimacy and emotional dependence simply makes me uncomfortable. Unless I am in a very, very rare mood I do not wish to hug, hold hands, kiss, cuddle or the like. I wish for someone I can speak with on an intellectual level, someone whom truly understands me and is willing to not only be loyal solely to me, but will go along with any whimsical impulses I may have and can entertain me when I feel I am slowly decaying from utter boredom.

In essence I suppose what I seek is... a devoted playmate of sorts or my own personal best friend, amongst other things.



Sacrieur said:


> Or she just wants a good friend.
> 
> *Good luck finding that* t_t


Luckily, I believe I have found the person and the platonic relationship I am seeking. If it will last or if he will stick around, however, time will tell.


----------



## loaner (Apr 15, 2014)

Always have been.. maybe thats why I get cheated on … Who knows?


----------



## cmed (Oct 17, 2009)

Yes. Proud of my track record. Come at me bro.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

YES!


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm in a six year relationship. Apparently only staring last month I'm very unfaithful.


----------



## truant (Jul 4, 2014)

Yes, I've always been faithful. But my partners haven't been.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Depends what you mean by faithful.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

If you mean going behind their back and having another amorous relationship, then no. That'd be treating them unfairly, and lying to them (and perhaps to myself as well). So no, that isn't a good thing to do if you were already commited. First you need to talk to your partner before doing anyhting stupid, if you aren't happy in the relationship. It's only fair for the both of you, isn't it?


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

sure. i'm homely, though, so the opportunity to cheat never presents itself.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have never and would never cheat on someone. 

I'd imagine cheating takes a lot of work to hide, and who wants that stress? If you want to sleep with someone else, why not just breakup, be single, and try to just get laid?


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i am sure i would be. after all.... what would be the good in risking a current relation for another , when it took so long to get the first one.? doesn't make much sense to me,.

Plus... i find it a bit irritating if someone is on one relation already and has the 'luck'' to be liked by more than one person at one time.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, someone has brought up my old thread.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Never been in a relationship but generally i'm a very honest and faithful person.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes, if I have genuine feelings for this person I aim to have a meaningful relationship. If youre not satisfied, why not just save the aggravation and leave?

In saying that.. I have went on the rebound after a bad breakup. Didn't really do much for me though, doesn't kill the feeling.


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

As someone who has cheated and probably will in the future, it's not as simple as "If you don't like the person, just break up." Scenario: You're in a new place and haven't made any friends after months of being there. You still have a boyfriend. You get lonely. No one wants to give you the time of day on platonic terms, so you do what you feel you must to keep yourself from feeling bad all the time. I'd advocate not telling your partner, but I eventually did. Yup, it hurt him. I tried to break up with him on several occasions; he wasn't having it. He'd rather get cheated on than be single. That is his choice. It's not up to me or anyone else to determine what's best for him. I know I'm not going to be happy here without seeing other people. Long distance isn't doing it for me. But he wants to hold out until I have this out of my system. It's sweet. And I appreciate his patience. And at the end of the day, it really is just sex. The sacrificial nature of monogamous relationships is sometimes bizarre to me. Committing to someone doesn't always have to mean sexual exclusion. Sometimes it really is more about companionship. 

Just a word from the reviled minority.


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

eveningbat said:


> Oh, someone has brought up my old thread.


It's a great thread. But, it's scary to know that many are not faithful. :um


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

I've only cheated once but the relationship was sour anyway so I still think I'm
Faithful huehue


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

slowlyimproving said:


> It's a great thread. But, it's scary to know that many are not faithful. :um


i know. like i said. why risk one relation for the chance of another.... and all you risk is wasting the initial one and the ''other one'' to be left with none at all..... plus hurting at least another 2 people? makes NO sense at all.

but men AND women have done it. ....


----------



## slowlyimproving (Jan 2, 2014)

Holy Crap! I voted YES and it has me down as NO? WTH?!!!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. I've had so few but I am _extremely_ loyal, maybe to a fault.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

slowlyimproving said:


> Holy Crap! I voted YES and it has me down as NO? WTH?!!!


First time I've seen a multiple choice poll with only yes and no as the choices. LOL


----------



## Conviction07 (Aug 23, 2013)

The few minutes of instant gratification would definitely not be worth ruining a relationship over. That's why we have masturbation.


----------



## Barentin (Apr 1, 2015)

You can tell by my avatar how faithful i am


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

I would never cheat on my partner, because I have pretty strict views on cheating that are quite uncommon nowadays.

Cheating to me is only justified if your partner is abusive and might be dangerous should you break up, so you need to find alternative arrangements, a new apartment etc or something.

Physical or emotional cheating are unforgivable in any other circumstance to me. If you were drunk or whatever, you really need more self control. If you were unhappy in the relationship, have the balls or ovaries to try and talk through the problems, and if things really can't be fixed, at least have the decency break up with your previous partner first. Sadly, a lot of people seem to romanticize cheating nowadays.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

If I ever get into a relationship I would always be faithful.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

I have never cheated in a relationship and never wanted to. If I'm with a girl then I don't want to be fooling around with another on the side. I just don't find that appealing.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Ntln said:


> I would never cheat on my partner, because I have pretty strict views on cheating that are quite uncommon nowadays...
> 
> Sadly, a lot of people seem to romanticize cheating nowadays.


Who, exactly, is romanticizing cheating "nowadays"?


----------



## i just want luv (Feb 13, 2011)

Its' possible.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Only if they ask.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

What relationship?


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> Who, exactly, is romanticizing cheating "nowadays"?


People often romantisize cheating in media and justify it. You always get the woman whose boyfriend is not that great finding a sweet sensitive guy and then cheating with him. This has an impact on public view of cheating.

Also, if not romanticized, people seem to view cheating as justified if the relationship is not going well and it seems to be the default way to end a relationship nowadays. "Oh, he/she wasn't paying me enough attention and the relationship wasn't going well, everyone would cheat in that situation"- I've heard this said a lot more than once. People just are too afraid to break up unless they have an immediate back up option, fact.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

Ntln said:


> People often romantisize cheating in media and justify it. You always get the woman whose boyfriend is not that great finding a sweet sensitive guy and then cheating with him. This has an impact on public view of cheating.
> 
> Also, if not romanticized, people seem to view cheating as justified if the relationship is not going well and it seems to be the default way to end a relationship nowadays. "Oh, he/she wasn't paying me enough attention and the relationship wasn't going well, everyone would cheat in that situation"- I've heard this said a lot more than once. People just are too afraid to break up unless they have an immediate back up option, fact.


Ok.


----------



## x Faceless x (Mar 13, 2011)

I would never cheat. I hate cheating and find it absolutely repulsive. I don't care what excuse you use, even if your partner treats you horribly, it's not okay. If your partner sucks, leave them. Otherwise you're clearly just trying to have the best of both worlds and hurting other people to do so.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Sacrieur said:


> Why can I choose both?


hehe the irony of how I chose both as well


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

the idea of cheating itself does not make sense because monogamy is unnatural. 
look at bonobos.. constantly having sex with everyone and extremely happy..


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

I would be faithful if I was in a relationship.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Staying faithful is a process, a choice you have to make every day. I could say yes, but what will I say tomorrow.


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> I dont know  truth is Ive never cheated in my few days relationship when I was 14
> 
> _but I sometimes cheat my left hand with right _when my shoulder/clavicle hurts too much


Was it a guys' joke?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

no if you are faithful you will be cheated so its better to be the cheater


----------



## kivi (Dec 5, 2014)

Oh, I have just realized I accidentally voted no :doh. I am so stupid ops


----------



## eveningbat (Jan 21, 2013)

Buckyx said:


> what part do you mean


Sorry, I have probably misunderstood you, I am so stupid, I thought you meant pleasing yourself. But probably, you meant something different.


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

Yes. Like a Marine. Semper fi. I also break up like a marine, with um.. artillery and stuff. Just kidding.


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

what relationships


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

i haven't been in any serious relationships, but i think i would be


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah, it never seems to cross my mind that I could be out cheating on someone, so I can't take credit for being some morally superior person. It just seems to be the way I'm built.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

I'm very monogamous when I'm in love. I barely even notice other guys.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i felt a bit bad about sleeping with fwb while dating my current gf. but it was going so slowly, we hadn't even kissed, weren't really together, it wasn't officially dating. it did feel like a betrayal of my intentions though. that's the closest to cheating i've ever been.

i've also had a massive crush on someone while in a serious relationship but didn't act on it at all.


----------

